
Ask HN: Feedback on this topic-based newsletter service for Hacker News? - desmonding
Given tons of posts are created everyday on Hacker News, sometimes it could be difficult to keep up with stories that I’m interested in, wouldn’t it be great to be able to collect and digest stories regularly based on my own interests? To solve this problem, I built a “smart” weekly newsletter service which delivers HN content based on topics&#x2F;keywords, which I find pretty useful. What&#x27;s your thoughts on this idea? How can I make it better for you guys?
======
desmonding
Here is the link: [https://hnmail.io](https://hnmail.io)

